

Being Bold - dariusmonsef
http://bubs.co/being-bold

======
jpadvo
Marketplace as a Service? If that's what this is, and it sounds like it, that
would be fantastic. For the last year or two we've thought that a marketplace
would be a great potential fit for our app, but simply don't have the
resources to build and maintain the infrastructure ourselves.

~~~
dariusmonsef
Awesome. Apply for a key here: <https://creativemarket.com/platform/api>

~~~
jpadvo
Done, thanks Bubs. Can't wait to get ahold of this. :)

------
troymc
The Second Life Marketplace (for the virtual world Second Life) is something
like this Photoshop Extension, enabling any SL user to sell their creations to
other SL users.

<https://marketplace.secondlife.com>

Unity (the game engine and game editor) also has a marketplace, called the
Unity Asset Store. It's integrated right into their editor / IDE.

<http://unity3d.com/asset-store/>

------
bsbechtel
Sounds like a cool idea. Best of luck with it!

------
bochoh
Wonder if you can tie in with Adobe to verify authenticity of CS* product
before allowing purchase.

------
jtriest
Love it! Love it!

